# Mk2 TT Rear Spoiler not working



## marshac1 (Oct 30, 2012)

The Rear Spoiler on my 2011 TT Mk2 2.0 TFSI has stopped working.
It won't go either up or down when I push the Control Switch, which I also notice is not lighting up when I push it.
Any thoughts on what the problem could be and/or anything I can check, before I need to take it to Audi to fix.

Thanks.


----------



## lac (Jun 30, 2014)

marshac1 said:


> The Rear Spoiler on my 2011 TT Mk2 2.0 TFSI has stopped working.
> It won't go either up or down when I push the Control Switch, which I also notice is not lighting up when I push it.
> Any thoughts on what the problem could be and/or anything I can check, before I need to take it to Audi to fix.
> 
> Thanks.


Check the obvious things first like the fuses, Has the motor been making weird noises before it stopped working.


----------



## lac (Jun 30, 2014)

The spoiler can also be disabled/enabled via Vagcom. Just a thought if you know someone with the software.


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

As mentioned, check the fuses.

I can understand the spoiler not working, seems odd that the switch doesn't light up....


----------



## marshac1 (Oct 30, 2012)

Thanks for the replies... can anyone tell me which Fuse is for the Rear Spoiler?

Thanks again.


----------



## jayce (Jan 22, 2014)

just bumping this as I'm experiencing this allbeit on an older model.

The garage I took it to said its a dealer issue though I want to beleive he means Audi specialist as I will probably cost a bomb at Audi


----------



## Danny_V6 (Nov 10, 2014)

My new (to me) car had an issue with the spoiler not operating. I could hear the motor trying to do something. I poped the boot overs off manually moved the motor so the closed contact was made and then operated it a couple of time with slight assistance and since then I have had no issues.

Basically there is an open and closed limit switch, micro switch to tell the car what position it is in, and if it does not make either one it seems to mess the whole thing up.

Worth checking out yourself to save cash.....like I say though I could hear the motor making a noise when I pushed the button.


----------



## marshac1 (Oct 30, 2012)

Took it into Audi dealership today and their diagnosis is that it is the Rear Spoiler Control Switch that needs replaced.
Unfortunately these Switches are on back order, so need to wait a week or so to see if this fixes the issue.
Ahh the joys of motoring!

Thanks for all previous responses... will let you know how I get on.


----------



## Rherman22 (Nov 18, 2014)

Hi there I brought a Audi TT mk2 2.0tfsi when I test drove it the spoiler wouldn't work I found out that if a battery goes flat its loses the memory of the spoiler so I had mine re-programed at audi and works fine now


----------



## therock (Oct 15, 2006)

for now . its a common fault . mine didnt work all last winter but been fine all summer . dont leave it up in the rain


----------



## marshac1 (Oct 30, 2012)

Quick update.
New switch now in stock at local dealership and getting fitted on Tuesday next week. So hopefully that will give me 'manual' control of the Rear Spoiler again.
The Rear Spoiler has been behaving itself under road-speed conditions, i.e. rising at 75mph and retracting at 50mph!


----------



## Fozisdead (Jan 9, 2022)

marshac1 said:


> Quick update.
> New switch now in stock at local dealership and getting fitted on Tuesday next week. So hopefully that will give me 'manual' control of the Rear Spoiler again.
> The Rear Spoiler has been behaving itself under road-speed conditions, i.e. rising at 75mph and retracting at 50mph!



Did this work?


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Good read here- 








FAQ - Audi TT Mk2 (8J) Spoiler Problems & Retrofit...


This is only posted as a FAQ since there could be several causes for the spoiler to fail. I've posted some common links on the topic in hopes to point you in the right direction to get it sorted. Spoiler failures go all the way back to 2006, so it's a fairly well known issue. Enough so that Audi...




www.ttforum.co.uk


----------

